

Is cancelling a phone interview a common practice? - bgr

I was supposed to have a phone interview last week, and nobody called (allegedly the interviewer was in an important meeting). After 30 minutes of waiting I contacted the HR, they apologized and rescheduled for today. However this time they sent an e-mail 30 minutes before the interview was supposed to happen, cancelling the interview and saying they already found the applicant.<p>Is this kind of behavior common? Should I even reply to this kind of message?
======
stonemetal
I don't think there is any value in replying. It sounds like an employee
referred a friend who got to skip the interview process. I would say it is not
common but also not a big deal.

------
JamesVI
No.

This is impolite and unprofessional.

You don't want to work for a company that treats job applicants in this
manner. They probably treat their employees even worse.

------
ilikejam
Name and shame.

